# Major Head-Cock, Anyone?



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I love when dogs cock their heads, it's seriously one of the cutest things a dog does, and I finally caught a GOOD picture of Aija's. I did have to make an absolutely ridiculous screeching sound to get her to do it, but it was worth it 














Share yours?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Only minor head-cocking going on here, but still adorable:


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


Oh. My. Goodness. *melts*
Is that Grace? 



Crantastic said:


> Only minor head-cocking going on here, but still adorable:


Wow, I love the eyes! So pretty.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a little trick to get Boomer to do the head-cock.. I say "Taco Bell" hahaha, its odd but it never fails! Apparently he likes Taco Bell even more than I do


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Awwwwww! These are so CUTE!!!!!!! I LOVE making Nubs do his head tilt.

"Whhhhaaaaatttt?"


Side view


Did you say something?


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jare said:


> I love when dogs cock their heads, it's seriously one of the cutest things a dog does, and I finally caught a GOOD picture of Aija's. I did have to make an absolutely ridiculous screeching sound to get her to do it, but it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally off topic but what breed is Aija? I puppy sat for a pup this past week that is identical to her, even has very similar markings. I was thinking he's an american bulldog cross, the owners aren't sure what he is either so I'm curious lol. He's a HUGE puppy and such a handsome boy. 

And back on topic, that first pic of Nubs is priceless, love it!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Great pictures everyone! My goodness Aija's growing up fast! She's a beauty! No head tilting thread would be complete without some Pug pics though, so here's the KumaBear!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Not a big tilt, but the intensity is there..she doesn't "tilt" much...


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Oooh, you all gave me an idea for our next trick: head cock. Gimme a week.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Everytime I see this picture in one of your posts I laugh because you can't see your Pap's body, it just looks like she left her head there to do a tennis ball immigration.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

lauren17 said:


> Totally off topic but what breed is Aija? I puppy sat for a pup this past week that is identical to her, even has very similar markings. I was thinking he's an american bulldog cross, the owners aren't sure what he is either so I'm curious lol. He's a HUGE puppy and such a handsome boy.
> 
> And back on topic, that first pic of Nubs is priceless, love it!


Shes a Pit Bull X American Bulldog cross, I originally just called her a pit mix and pretty much still do, but Zim helped me decide she most likely has American bulldog in her 



Darkmoon said:


> Awwwwww! These are so CUTE!!!!!!! I LOVE making Nubs do his head tilt.
> 
> 
> Did you say something?


Awh! How freaking cute!



Kuma'sMom said:


> Great pictures everyone! *My goodness Aija's growing up fast!* She's a beauty! No head tilting thread would be complete without some Pug pics though, so here's the KumaBear!


Awh! Kuma is so handsome! I want him!

I made a thread yesterday showing "then and now" pictures of her, but I accidentally put it in the "first time dog owner" somehow *facepalm* I asked for it to be moved to the appropriate section but it hasn't yet so I'm sure not many of you have seen it yet.



Cracker said:


> Not a big tilt, but the intensity is there..she doesn't "tilt" much...


Ooooh She looks very serious!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I only have some older ones of Kimma doing the head cock


----------



## Khia (May 30, 2010)

I love head-cocks! 

Kuma really makes me think of Frankie from Men In Black...


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

Bandit then (roughly 11 weeks)









more recently (1yr old)









ETA: this is the one i was looking for... it is crappy cell phone quality but he almost has his head turned right upside down!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I looooove KUMA! His bow tie is to DIE for!

Crantastic, I cant belive how big Casper is getting! Granted, he still is small but my, it seems like you just brought him home!

I dont have any of Tucker  yet. We have found that he cocks his head when we "MOOOO!" like a cow. I'll try to get my camera out next time! Here is one of Ellie Mae when I first brought her home. She was soooo tiny. I miss her so much! 2 more months till I get to see that cutie pie









OH heres a donkey we saw at the SF Zoo a few years ago... LOL


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

This is definitely not the best photo, so I apologize for that, but here's Clyde's head tilt:










And another:


----------



## Boston (Jun 9, 2010)

Ohhh, I can add to this thread.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I have more! 

Baby Aija Head cock:












Nellie:


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Boston said:


> Ohhh, I can add to this thread.


OH MY GOODNESS  how sweeet<3


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Baby Sam's head cock:


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Time to break out some baby-Dex pics...

Head tilt? Wait for it...









There it is!









Dex tilts SO much... if I say anything with an upward inflection in my voice, his head goes all sorts of wobbly.


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

JessRU09 said:


> Dex tilts SO much... if I say anything with an upward inflection in my voice, his head goes all sorts of wobbly.


Same with Rocky although I don't have any recent pictures of him doing it. All I have to say is "hungry?" and the tilting begins.

So here's the baby head tilt 

excuse the crazy flash eyes!









almost forgot I have one of Kota too!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread!!! I love the head tilt. 

Iorek does it all the time. He has learned that the phrase "Are you ready?" means that we are getting ready to go for a walk. I ask that question of my husband and now Iorek will tilt his head when I say it. I will try to get a picture. 

And I just have to say, I LOVE NUBS!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Otis never cocks his head-  I found one pic of him cocked....but it's 'cause he was mad at me...hehe


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

I knew I had one somewhere in the millions of photos! 

You all have some of the cutest photos  I love this thread!


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

here's two of samy.

"wutz yuh squeakin?"








"sure sounds intrestin!"


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

Mine cock their heads... I just never seem to catch it with the camera. 


Soooo... Does this count? lol


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

such adorable pics! My dogs rarely cock their heads, but Fuzzy does from time to time, I do believe thats a first for a cat . 

side-note: only on a dog forum would the title of this thread be totally acceptable, gotta love it!


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

Boston said:


> Ohhh, I can add to this thread.


i think harley wins 'most dramatic head-cock.'
=P


----------



## Leiha (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness they're all so adorable! 

This is baby Valentino doing a head cock and then a nose shot of him doing one just a few weeks ago, lol! 

I should capture more of these! I'm a total sucker for them.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This isn't Kuma, but a Pug I know from a Pug meet-up group I used to be part of. MAJOR head tilting going on here. This video actually made it on to Cute Overload a while back! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB6y7t_FeT8

And no, his owner (the woman you hear in the background) doesn't usually talk like that, LOL.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, those are so CUTE! I definitely think Harley wins.  Mine very rarely do a head tilt. Not sure if I'd ever be able to catch it on camera. 

*Kuma*, I love the video! I also watched the Christmas tilt and thought that was extremely adorable too. I've never seen a dog(s) tilt so often. Wonder why dogs do that? lol


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Iorek head tilt pictures 

Not very clear but cute all the same

















And a video that I posted before of Iorek tilting his head listening to my friend playing his Irish flute 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ioreksmom?feature=mhw4#p/a/u/0/d2vvRVJS_BA


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is my little girl Chessa, she does this all the time, mostly when i say "treat" or "wana go outside?" lol 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Ianto's very first Head tilts...


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

These are ALLL So cute!  Keep em' comin'!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww I love head cocking! It's just the cutest thing ever, and so much fun to try and catch on camera too!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Funny story, I got Cadence to do this by saying "head cock?! head cock!".. and I've never thought him this command before, lol. He cocks his head whenever I say something that he doesn't get!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Foster-


----------



## dogs4ppp (Jun 13, 2010)

Couple of my favs
Chai









and Dex as a puppy


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

These are all so cute! I love the head tilt. Charlie doesn't do it, but Kaya does! This isn't the best pic, but it's the only head tilt I could find.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

MyCharlie said:


> These are all so cute! I love the head tilt. Charlie doesn't do it, but Kaya does! This isn't the best pic, but it's the only head tilt I could find.


Oh man! the bigger brown one is Kaya right? Her head shape/ ear set reminds me of MY Nellie, its almost creepy. Do you know what breeds are in Kaya?


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep that's Kaya! We have no idea - we call her a lab mix? when we first got her a lot of members here thought she maybe had some Sharpei. 

It's funny how many other dogs we have seen at the dog park who look like her. Must be just a mixture of all the dominant traits in dogs or something! haha


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

MyCharlie said:


> Yep that's Kaya! We have no idea - *we call her a lab mix? when we first got her a lot of members here thought she maybe had some Sharpei. *
> It's funny how many other dogs we have seen at the dog park who look like her. Must be just a mixture of all the dominant traits in dogs or something! haha


Haha WOW! I find this VERY interesting. I am sure of what Nellie is seeing as I saw both her parents and she is indeed both lab and shar pei. She also has pit bull, but your Kaya looks maybe slightly slimmer-framed and taller. I would LOVE to see more pictures of her, I have seen dogs that slightly resemble Nellie but never one so close I had to double take and wonder if it was a picture of my dog.

Heres Nellie:


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Aww!! Everyone's pictures are SO cute! Here is Stella's Head-tilt.

Ignore me please:









Very SLIGHT puppy girl head-tilt:


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Jare that's crazy!! They look so similar! Yes you're right, Kaya's body is very sleek. She has a very long and narrow chest and her waist is very small (I can almost fit my hands around it) but doesn't look it because of all the extra skin hanging down. Nellie has some extra rolls on her back that Kaya doesn't have though. I'll post some pics of both the dogs tonight so you can see her better. Do you have any photo threads of Nellie??


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

My favorite one of Harleigh's head tilt 









Some other ones...


















Rebel doesn't tilt his head much, but I have a couple from when he was a puppy, I think. 















(ignore the creepy deer statue)


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

MyCharlie said:


> Jare that's crazy!! They look so similar! Yes you're right, Kaya's body is very sleek. She has a very long and narrow chest and her waist is very small (I can almost fit my hands around it) but doesn't look it because of all the extra skin hanging down. Nellie has some extra rolls on her back that Kaya doesn't have though. I'll post some pics of both the dogs tonight so you can see her better. Do you have any photo threads of Nellie??


Yes, heres a Nellie thread that shows her body and everything, good angles to show what she looks like. 
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/72743-do-you-think-nellie.html

I tried searching for some of your picture threads so I could see Kaya, but all the pictures no longer showed


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah I moved the photos around in photobucket, but I'm getting ready to post a new thread in a minute!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

MyCharlie said:


> Yeah I moved the photos around in photobucket, but I'm getting ready to post a new thread in a minute!


Oh good I'll keep my eye out for it!


----------



## kschristine (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is my almost 8 month old - O'Reilly!


----------



## terpfan29 (May 20, 2010)

Here's a picture of Carly, one of my girlfriend's two relatively new puppies at about 9 weeks old (shortly after she was adopted).


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Got a new one today!










He's so alert; I love it.


----------



## Misty2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Misty head tilts.






























Not amazing head tilts... but still alright.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

After reading the title I thought I had to get the ban hamster out...and then I realized it was just my dyslexia.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> After reading the title I thought I had to get the ban hamster out...and then I realized it was just my dyslexia.



No! xD I am a good follower of the "Thou shal not post dirty threads" Rule.
Especially in the picture forum....oh doG


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh how I love Elsa!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not real extreme but... 








My Bellie <3


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Met some elkhound pups at a show this past weekend, and one of them was intrigued by the beeping noise my camera makes when it focuses:


----------



## Misty2010 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

The only somewhat defined one I could find of Buffy was from the day I first met her, a week before I brought her home.










I guess a little bit here too, at about 4 months old.










She does it a lot; I'm just not good at catching it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My dogs literally never tilt their heads. I think they've reached the point where I am not interesting to them in the slightest.


----------



## K9 Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

How about this









This is a bad pic, but a slit tilt from Lazy


----------

